# White Striped Birdeater



## SlapHeadDoug (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone keep these? What are they like?
Cant seem to find much info on them so though I'd ask
Cheers


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do you mean Nhandu chromatus?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

could be a species of acanthoscurria also. A brockelhursti and geniculata common name be white stripe bird eater. Post a pic of the species you interested and be able get more idea.


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Try this

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## SlapHeadDoug (Mar 31, 2007)

Heres a photo (googled)


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah its a white knee


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

def a nhandu not entirely which one but they are all same in requirments
heres a few bits on the care;

keep as terrestrial with enough substrate to burrow. 50% coconut coir 50% peat moss or vermiculite. Depth of about 6 inches
Temp; 75-84F
Humidity; 75-85%
Feed depending on size once a week to every couple of weeks.
Hides are ok but will prob dig there own hide. Water bowl if wanted altough for higer humid species misting the plants and side is best and they drink from this plus keeps humid up so should be done every other day or so.

Wouldnt advice unless kept a few spiders and have experience as they are a lot less tolerent compared to other spiders. Level 5 in experience with spider keeping


----------



## SlapHeadDoug (Mar 31, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> def a nhandu not entirely which one but they are all same in requirments
> heres a few bits on the care;
> 
> keep as terrestrial with enough substrate to burrow. 50% coconut coir 50% peat moss or vermiculite. Depth of about 6 inches
> ...


Thanks for that : victory:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

no prob. They are nice and are easy to keep, wil l get a couple soon myself


----------

